# VapeClub - Mike's Mega Mixes - Riddle me this competition!



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

VapeClub is excited to announce we now stock Mike's Mega Mixes and to celebrate we are giving away a few bottles of his awesome flavours! Additionally Mike was also gracious enough to let us launch one of his newest creations called Rumn Rai!

For the give away we will have a riddle competition with each answer winning a bottle of liquid.

I will post a riddle, the answer is always something vape related. The first person to post the answer gets to pick a flavour, out of those left available. To make it fair a person can also only win one bottle of liquid!

Available flavours:
*Mint & Honey* is a unique take on mint juices. It is complex and smooth with a slightly herbal aftertaste reminiscent of raw honey (or Jack Daniels if so inclined).

*Sweetbac* smacks of cigars, sweet pipes and slight bakery notes. Something akin to an RY1, with a touch of caramel. Contains naturally extracted tobacco.

*Ashybac* is a strong tobacco through and through, no holds barred. A relatively dry feeling juice hinting towards ash. Contains naturally extracted tobacco and alcohol.

I will be posting the first riddle in 15 minutes

Good luck everyone

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Please also note that Rumn Rai will be exclusive to VapeClub and that stock is limited as one of the ingredients are no longer being manufactured.


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Ok here is the first riddle:

I fly yet i have no wings – I cry yet I have no eyes – Darkness follow me, low light I never see – What am i?


----------



## VapingSquid (15/8/15)

a cloud!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Ok here is the first riddle:
> 
> I fly yet i have no wings – I cry yet I have no eyes – Darkness follow me, low light I never see – What am i?



Ooooh oooh oooh I know this one ... I think  I wont be entering though so I will ssshh


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/8/15)

CLOUD!


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

jl10101 said:


> a cloud!



Well done

Which flavour would you like and what mg?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> CLOUD!



correct but @jl10101 got it first. Try the next one


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

second riddle:

Though liquid in nature, don’t push me too far, for then I will break and the damage may scar?


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/8/15)

Glass


----------



## Matt (15/8/15)

Battery

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (15/8/15)

Ill


VapeGrrl said:


> Well done
> 
> Which flavour would you like and what mg?



Thanks so much!

I will give the Banana Strawberry a try in 3mg.


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> second riddle:
> 
> Though liquid in nature, don’t push me too far, for then I will break and the damage may scar?


Battery.lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Glass



Correct

The strawberry and banan flavour is gone. Which one would you like @Chris du Toit ?


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Correct
> 
> The strawberry and banan flavour is gone. Which one would you like @Chris du Toit ?



Whoo hoo, thanks very much!

I'll have the Rumn Rai in 3mg please. Will PM you my details


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Third riddle:

I am sticky to the touch and rather sweet

I can be drank

I can be baked

I can help you smell better

I can help you feel better


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/15)

VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/8/15)

Honey


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> VG



Correct

Which flavour and what mg?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Correct
> 
> Which flavour and what mg?


I will take the Dragon Juice in 6MG.

Thanks very much!


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

fourth riddle:

I drift forever with the current; down these long canals they've made; tame, yet wild, I run elusive, multitasking to your aid. But though I might make living easy, I'm good at killing people too. - What am I?


----------



## Yiannaki (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> fourth riddle:
> 
> I drift forever with the current; down these long canals they've made; tame, yet wild, I run elusive, multitasking to your aid. But though I might make living easy, I'm good at killing people too. - What am I?



Voltage? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (15/8/15)

electricity


----------



## Matt (15/8/15)

Electricity


----------



## kbgvirus (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> fourth riddle:
> 
> I drift forever with the current; down these long canals they've made; tame, yet wild, I run elusive, multitasking to your aid. But though I might make living easy, I'm good at killing people too. - What am I?


Amps

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

Electricity


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Voltage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



So close 



Dubz said:


> electricity



Correct. Which flavour and what mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicoleJ (15/8/15)

nicotine


----------



## Dubz (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> So close
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Which flavour and what mg?


Awesome! Biscuit Dreams 3mg please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Fifth riddle:

What am I?
round and round i go ... you can make me high or you can make me low


----------



## kbgvirus (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Fifth riddle:
> 
> What am I?
> round and round i go ... you can make me high or you can make me low


Coils

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Fifth riddle:
> 
> What am I?
> round and round i go ... you can make me high or you can make me low


A coil 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

A coil


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

kbgvirus said:


> Coils
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


correct

What flavour and mg?



Yiannaki said:


> A coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


correct but not quick enough

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kbgvirus (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> correct
> 
> What flavour and mg?
> 
> ...



Please may i have Strawvana in 0 MG, thanks so much  Sorry @Yiannaki just beat you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

sixth riddle:

What am I?
I can help you have some fun,
Sometimes I get stronger from the sun,
If you never give me a break,
You will find I never wake.


----------



## Raslin (15/8/15)

Battery

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NicoleJ (15/8/15)

e liquid


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

battery


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Raslin said:


> Battery



Correct 

what flavour and mg?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

Damn you slow dial up connection......must upgrade to ADSL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (15/8/15)

Awesome. Lime party 6mg please


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Raslin said:


> Awesome. Lime party 6mg please


Great choice. Vaping it at the moment and loving it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

seventh riddle:

I am slim and tall, many find me desirable and appealing, they touch me and I give a false good feeling, once I shine in splendor, but only once and then no more, for many I am "to die for". What am I?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

Stinky?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Stinky?



Correct. 

What flavour and mg?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

Yipeee never won anything before. Thanks @VapeGrrl and Vape Club. I`ll have Ashybac 3mg please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Flavours left:

*Mint & Honey*is a unique take on mint juices. It is complex and smooth with a slightly herbal aftertaste reminiscent of raw honey (or Jack Daniels if so inclined).

*Sweetbac*smacks of cigars, sweet pipes and slight bakery notes. Something akin to an RY1, with a touch of caramel. Contains naturally extracted tobacco.


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Only two left

Eighth riddle:

My true form is only seen by few and can be harmful. Change me, rearrange me and I may heal you. Feared by many, thanked by few, misunderstood by most - I have a jaded past, misunderstood present, and the possibility of a bright future. - What am I?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

Nicotine?


----------



## ReeZ (15/8/15)

Nicotine


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nicotine?



Correct 

What flavour would you like Mr Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Correct
> 
> What flavour would you like Mr Fisher?



Whoooooooo! I just love winning stuff! Please can I have the Mint and Honey?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ReeZ (15/8/15)

So close


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

Awesome compo! Only just saw it now... love this kinda thing! Gets the juices flowing! Vape Club & MMM rocks!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoooooooo! I just love winning stuff! Please can I have the Mint and Honey?



3mg?


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

Last flavour:

*Sweetbac*smacks of cigars, sweet pipes and slight bakery notes. Something akin to an RY1, with a touch of caramel. Contains naturally extracted tobacco

And the last riddle is:

What unsolved mystery that has been the subject of many documentaries has a namesake in the vaping world?


----------



## ReeZ (15/8/15)

Atlantis the lost City

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

ReeZ said:


> Atlantis the lost City



Correct

What mg would you like?


----------



## ReeZ (15/8/15)

Awesome! 6mg please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

Thanks @VapeGrrl and Vape Club for some Saturday afternoon fun.... It was entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> 3mg?



Yes please.


----------



## Raslin (15/8/15)

Yeah awesome way to spend a lazy Saturday. Thanks @VapeGrrl and MMM.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ReeZ (15/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @VapeGrrl and Vape Club for some Saturday afternoon fun.... It was entertaining.



And thanks to Mike

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kbgvirus (15/8/15)

Thank you Vape Club and MMM for the awesome gesture 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/8/15)

Indeed thanks to @VapeGrrl and @Mike .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

I would just like to say a big thank you to every one that participated and for all of you that did not win a prize but joined in I will be sending you a R50.00 gift voucher 

@Matt 
@Yiannaki 
@NicoleJ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (15/8/15)

Thanks for this @VapeGrrl! Happy to be part of the fun!!! 

Well done to all the winners. Especially the atlantis one - had me stumped!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

Mike said:


> Thanks for this @VapeGrrl! Happy to be part of the fun!!!
> 
> Well done to all the winners. Especially the atlantis one - had me stumped!



Then I assume you are not a Stargate fan Mike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/15)

The atlantis riddle was my favourite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (15/8/15)

@Rob Fisher I'm not big on space based stuff, Star Wars being the exception. However that helps clear things up a bit!


----------



## ReeZ (15/8/15)

That's the first thing I thought of when the Aspire Atlantis first came out which made it easy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/8/15)

ReeZ said:


> And thanks to Mike


Ooops  yes thanks to @Mike as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher I'm not big on space based stuff, Star Wars being the exception. However that helps clear things up a bit!



Just a dash.. but if you are ever looking for an awesome SCFI series to watch start with Stargate!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (15/8/15)

Thanks @Mike can't wait for a lime party.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/8/15)

Awesome comp guys, thanks for this! Very entertaining and quite a lot of fun as well. Would be nice if other vendors follow this trend as well... Hint Hint 

@Mike, well done on your endeavours and getting your product on the shelves. @VapeGrrl and Vape Club, thanks for the comp and for supporting local juices! 

Really awesome that local juices are getting the exposure they deserve!


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Wow, missed this one, but was great fun just reading the thread. Kudos to VapeClub and MMM and all the participants.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/8/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, missed this one, but was great fun just reading the thread. Kudos to VapeClub and MMM and all the participants.


You did indeed, it was quite fun .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (16/8/15)

So bummed I missed out on this competition yesterday  but awesome idea guys


----------



## ET (16/8/15)

Well done to the winners and awesome comp guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (16/8/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> So bummed I missed out on this competition yesterday  but awesome idea guys



Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## DoubleD (18/8/15)

Wow, what a great comp  I just read everything with a smile on my face hahaha 

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Raslin (18/8/15)

Just received my prize. Courier arrived just before 8am. Today is going to be a good one.
Thanks @Mike and @VapeGrrl, I can't wait to vape it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

